# Can't scroll



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

About 50% of the time when I'm posting or reading, the scrolling function will lock up. Only seems to happen when I'm logged in.

Internet Explorer 9 (I think) on Windows 10. Normal internet connection.

Very annoying, I have to log out, find the thread, then log back in on it to be able to continue. However, the posting box does appear to retain what I've typed up to the point of lock-up.

I know I'm just wasting electrons here but at least I've registered it.

And NO, I'm not going to go into my registry and diddle around with stuff I have no business diddling around with. I did not choose to change the whole forum over so it's on those who did, to fix problems.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

scroll issues are normally a browser problem


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Then explain why this malfunction did NOT EVER occur with the old forum.

Nope, NOT a browser problem.

If I fill up the tank of my car at the gas station, from a nozzle marked "gasoline", but you've filled the storage tank with diesel fuel, and the car won't run afterward, don't try to tell me that "failure to run on diesel fuel is normally a fuel control system problem".

If I buy a roll of film marked ISO100, but you've put ISO1000 in the box, don't try to tell me that "overexposed prints are normally a shutter speed problem".

If I plug a light into an outlet at my house and the bulb explodes because the power company changed the taps on the transformer down the block and changed my household voltage from 115V to 230V, don't try to tell me that "failure of electrical appliances is normally a problem of being under-rated for the supply voltage".


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I can't explain It, I just know that there is only one site that I cannot scroll and that is a browser problem

( I was trying to help but of course I was misunderstood)

see if this helps

Go to any other of the fora by verical scope using this same software and see if you can scroll









BimmerFest BMW Forum


A forum community dedicated to BMW owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about Bimmerfest events, production numbers, programming, performance, modifications, classifieds, troubleshooting, maintenance, and more! Bringing the BMW community together.




www.bimmerfest.com













SkyscraperCity Forum


A forum community dedicated to skyscrapers, towers, highrises, construction, and city planning enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about structures, styles, reviews, scale, transportation, skylines, architecture, and more!




www.skyscrapercity.com













Kia Carnival Forum


2022+ Kia Carnival community and owner's club - join the conversation about the new Kia Carnival




www.sedonaforum.com


----------



## bvhoyweg (Apr 16, 2016)

Internet Explorer 9 is an old version. The reason it still worked with the old forum?
Microsoft is stopping support for all Internet explorer versions. Their main browser is Edge now.

If you want to solve your problem, I can only recommend to use a more modern browser, like Chrome, Edge, or Firefox. There are others, but these are the major ones, each with their own advantages.

You can stick with Internet Explorer, but you will run more and more into problems with sites no longer working properly. And there is the security risk you have with an older browser.

I'm only trying to help...


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

turf3 said:


> Internet Explorer 9 (I think)


This is now 10 years old. Either way, very few developers would offer support for a platform that old. I would recommend a more up to date browser.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

bvhoyweg said:


> I'm only trying to help...


Good advise! I hope Turf3 will be convinced that I was only trying to help too.

I had to rescue a friend of mine with his laptop after I had done the same thing to my wife's computer , they both hadn't upgraded the system for such a long time that their browsers wouldn't work with anything, the only thing that would work was chrome but even that at some point stopped working. The os was still upgradable (and the hardware allowed it) but it had to install several steps in between which had never been installed with a series of restarts . The computers took 3 days to do it all .

It had to make up for 8 to 10 years of backlog


----------

